# Saving Lives With Antibody Titer Tests



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Saving Lives With Antibody Titer Tests  http://www.maddiesfund.org/Resource_Library/Saving_Lives_With_Antibody_Titer_Tests.html w/Dr. Ronald Schultz. Free webcast Thursday, September 8, 2011, at 9 PM Eastern/8 PM Central/7 PM Mountain/6 PM Pacific.*


----------

